# Bitdefender is looking for Beta Testers! - OFFER HAS ENDED



## David.Bitdefender (Jun 6, 2019)

*EDIT: The Beta Testing offer has now ended so links have been removed.*

We are looking for forward thinkers to help us refine the Bitdefender 2019 version into a flawless security product!

We're still gearing up for the forthcoming launch of the Beta Testing program, but we can tell you that the program will take place on a secure, dedicated platform, it will only be available in English and the maximum number of participants will be limited to 150, with great emphasis on quality inputs.

The most engaged and dedicated participants will be rewarded with Amazon vouchers and Bitdefender subscriptions, on top of the personal satisfaction of working on improving the best security solution on the market.

Please visit Bitdefender's Beta Testing Program's landing page for further details![/URL]

(Links Removed as the beta testing period has now ended)

*Edit: This thread has be preapproved by the Administration.*


----------

